# 4x4 waverunner



## ranger1977 (Aug 13, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=14129104

A must-have item.


----------



## DaGris (Aug 13, 2007)

thats thing is awesome....


----------



## deerstand (Aug 14, 2007)

same company is going to put out a car/boat as well. ill see if i can find the web site


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

*Hey Milton,*

You needed one of those for the hog hunt at Walkinshaw!!


----------



## jason308 (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't watch the full video, but I believe they called it a "quadski"....Don't know what I did with the link either...Pretty neat though, I need one of those for duck season!!!!!


----------



## jason308 (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't watch the full video, but I believe they called it a "quadski"....Saw a similar deal a year or so ago on the net....Don't know what I did with the link either...Pretty neat though, I need one of those for duck season!!!!!


----------



## MonroeTaco (Aug 14, 2007)

Who makes it and where can I buy one? Do they come in camo?


----------



## chewie1014 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep...it's called a Quadski. 

More info here:  http://www.gibbstech.co.uk/mediacentre/quadski.php


----------



## Atlanta29 (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah that is good stuff. 

There is one of those old Duck type boat/trucks sitting in a parking lot near where I live. Been there a long time. The boat with 4 wheels and as big as a truck.
http://www.pbfd.net/History/Duck.jpg


----------



## chewie1014 (Aug 14, 2007)

They also make the Aquada (amphibious car): http://www.gibbstech.co.uk/aquada.php

And the Humdinga (amphibious "hummer"):  http://www.gibbstech.co.uk/humdinga.php

I'll take the humdinga over the quadski any day.


----------



## stev (Aug 14, 2007)

Southern Steel said:


> You needed one of those for the hog hunt at Walkinshaw!!


Shame on you talkin about our club.Its just a little water.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 14, 2007)

Southern Steel said:


> You needed one of those for the hog hunt at Walkinshaw!!




You can say that again!  I'd buy one in heartbeat if it had room for a decent size bait tank........

I'm sure I could figure out a place to mount some rod holders...


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 14, 2007)

What happens when you REALLY use it like a 4-wheeler, and bounce that pretty plastic underside off a rock or stump?  Bet it doesn't float too good after that.

The Snakeman


----------



## ranger1977 (Aug 22, 2007)

ttt


----------

